# Cornett black or curve



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anyone know this special type of instrumemt of woodwind, with a similar to the classic trumpet mouthpiece? Used to perform music of the middle ages and the Renaissance. It has enough flexibility his phrasing and has no keys or pistons.


----------

